
Men and boys are in crisis, and technology is to blame - gmays
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11595570/Men-and-boys-are-in-crisis-and-technology-is-to-blame.html
======
angersock
It doesn't help that, for example, a lot of behavior that was once considered
quite normal is shrilly decried.

Boys walking around after dark are assumed to be hoodlums. Awkward flirting is
under the constant threat of sexual harassment accusations. Fisticuffs are
unthinkable.

I'm not sure this is actually a good thing.

